# Log splitter problem



## Only2cylinders (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a 20 ton horizonal splitter. I bought it used. replaced hydraulic oil and filter and hoses. It pushes oil out of the filler / breather cap when splitting.
I may have not put the hoses back correctly, as the valve lever is "backward" Pushing the lever toward the cylinder extends the cylinder, while pusheing the lever toward the wedge retracts the cylinder.
I know someting is pressurizing the hydraulic tank (which is also the axle) and shoots oil 2 to 3 foot in the air out of the breather hole in the cap.
I would gratly appreacate any advise on how to stop the spitting. Anoying and dangerous, spraying hot oil.
Thanks for any help you may be able to give.


----------



## captndavie (Oct 16, 2012)

Is your splitter a brand name splitter or home built. If it is a store bought then there is probably a manual somewhere that shows hose routing. You definately need to make sure the hoses are routed properly. What about the fluid level? Did you by any chance overfill it?


----------



## stihl023/5 (Oct 16, 2012)

A person down the road has the valve backwards and it works fine, just strange. Check fluid level if it is too full it has to go somewhere.:msp_scared:


----------



## Ayatollah (Oct 16, 2012)

Check for air leaks or air pockets


----------



## dave_dj1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Did you by chance overfill the tank? Does it do it until it reaches a level where it no longer does it I'm putting my money on overfill.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 16, 2012)

Only2cylinders said:


> I have a 20 ton horizonal splitter. I bought it used. replaced hydraulic oil and filter and hoses. It pushes oil out of the filler / breather cap when splitting.
> I may have not put the hoses back correctly, as the valve lever is "backward" Pushing the lever toward the cylinder extends the cylinder, while pusheing the lever toward the wedge retracts the cylinder.
> I know someting is pressurizing the hydraulic tank (which is also the axle) and shoots oil 2 to 3 foot in the air out of the breather hole in the cap.
> I would gratly appreacate any advise on how to stop the spitting. Anoying and dangerous, spraying hot oil.
> Thanks for any help you may be able to give.



My splitter has the same type of set up, axle is the tank. When over filled, the fluid shoots out of the vent hole. Mine didn't shoot quite as high as yours but did go 8"-10" until I drained out some fluid.


----------



## Only2cylinders (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thanks for the comments*

I beleive the splitter is commerical built. I got it as a "Basket" case. As mentioned before, I replaced all the hoses, includeing the pump suction, and return hoses, all the high pressure hoses, and replaced the fluid. I do not have a manual and just "filled" the tank.
I also built the pusher plate and fabricated the valve mounting bracket and the return piping and filter mounting. I also replaced the motor / pump coupler and had to retap the pump mounting bracket.
One comment was to check for air leaks and air pockets. How would I go about this?
Anyone have an idea where the fill line should be?
Should the pump suction be below the tank oil level?
Thanks for all the help


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 17, 2012)

^ I think that a good splitter you got there.

As far as the fluid over flow goes, yes I agree that will happen when you over fill it. Sometimes the filter replacement can be the problem because it's too constraining a filter. This could be your problem since it spraying that far in the air.

Let us know.


----------



## blades (Oct 17, 2012)

No the filter would not cause that.Over fill and expansion of hydro fluid. You need at least an 1" below the fill port on the fluid so there is breathing room in the tank. The suction port for the pump should be quite close to the bottom of the tank. The return line/filter assembly should be above that ,but below the fill port. If you believe the valve is backwards just swap the 2 lines around from the cylinder The work ports are likely 1/2" the input from the pump and return lines likely are 3/4 or 1" There might be a direction of flow arrow for the pump and return lines cast into the valve body arrow points to return side.


----------



## kevin j (Oct 17, 2012)

does the return go back un der the fluid level? If above the level it entrains a lot of air, can damasge pump, and has too much volume in the tank and pushes out fluid. That would be a design flaw in the original build. 

Air leaks at suction hoses of shaft seal can also cause aeration
is it better or worse when hot/cold?


----------



## pickwood (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with the guys above -check oil levels- Ive seen some splitters spit fluid when they are not level ( wheel to wheel) I usually put a board under one tire to level the splitter. Hope this helps.


----------



## John R (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking at this picture, I'd say you have the tank overfilled.


----------



## Only2cylinders (Oct 29, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the suggestions. Has anyone seen or heard of this brand of splitter? Anyone by chance have a manual? Did the inter net search with no good results.
Thanks


----------

